# Toughest Internal Trades



## WalnutBaron (Jul 31, 2017)

During a conversation I had over the weekend with a rep from HRC Owner Services, I asked her which properties are the toughest to get into via internal trade using HRC points. She's been on the job for 14 years, so her thoughts carry some weight. Here are the toughest trades, in order (based on her experience):

Siesta Key. A fantastic resort with a small supply of units, extremely popular with its owners, and rarely given up or traded.
Ka'anapali Beach. The only Hyatt property in Hawaii, a beautiful property with great beach access, and with a supply that is about to be further limited pending the result of the vote on whether 33 units will be sold as Floating Weeks, making it even tougher for other HRC owners to trade in.
Aspen. Another beautiful property with limited number of units and very high demand. Impossible to trade into during ski season, but better chances during the summer and fall months.
Highlands Inn. One of only two California properties and the only one near the ocean on the West Coast. Beautiful property in high demand in one of the most desirable vacation destinations in America. Best chance to trade in is during late fall and winter.
Northstar. The other California location, with very limited number of units. The workaround on this one is trade back through Interval to the Welk side of the property. Same units, same amenities, different ownership.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 31, 2017)

We have gotten into all of these  so even though it is not easy it can be done. All except Hawaii we found from the Hyatt site.Hawaii was from wait list
Once the Portfolio program starts though I except it to get more difficult at all the resorts.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 1, 2017)

Ive traded into studio units during ski season (Jan and Feb) in Aspen twice.

And I've traded into Carmel many times in Feb, March, Apr, and June.  March is actually my favorite time to visit- very green and lush.


----------



## sts1732 (Aug 1, 2017)

We traded into Aspen and Highlands, both in June(yrs. apart) and was not on a wait list for either.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 15, 2017)

I hope Pinion Pointe is an easy trade, this is our first trip to Sedona but we will definitely be back, maybe even annually!!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 15, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 4769 I hope Pinion Pointe is an easy trade, this is our first trip to Sedona but we will definitely be back, maybe even annually!!


Glad you enjoyed it! We go every yr as well at least for 4 days. It is a fairly easy one to get into, at least it has been in the past


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Glad you enjoyed it! We go every yr as well at least for 4 days. It is a fairly easy one to get into, at least it has been in the past


First time to Arizona, what a beautiful state!  In the immortal words of Arnold Schwarzenegger:  "I'll be back!"


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 15, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> First time to Arizona, what a beautiful state!  In the immortal words of Arnold Schwarzenegger:  "I'll be back!"


Glad you loved it, dagger. We feel so privileged to own at Pinon Pointe. Sedona is an amazing place, and the hiking is second to none. Now if I can just figure out how to align my heart chakra...


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hahaha


WalnutBaron said:


> Glad you loved it, dagger. We feel so privileged to own at Pinon Pointe. Sedona is an amazing place, and the hiking is second to none. Now if I can just figure out how to align my heart chakra...


I knew you own and love Pinion Pointe, now I know why...  Good luck with your "chakra"!!!!


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 16, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We have gotten into all of these  so even though it is not easy it can be done. All except Hawaii we found from the Hyatt site.Hawaii was from wait list
> Once the Portfolio program starts though I except it to get more difficult at all the resorts.



Just out of curiosity, how many nights did you stay in Siesta Key? Was it more than 2 or 3?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 16, 2017)

tahoeJoe said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many nights did you stay in Siesta Key? Was it more than 2 or 3?


We did a 4 day midweek stay though later the 3 day weekend attached showed up, we just didn't have the extra time off


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 16, 2017)

Toughest trade? I have been waiting YEARS for my trade into Hyatt NYC. 

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/GrandManhattan.pdf


----------

